# A little break from Brahms 4



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*W. A. Mozart - Symphony No. 41 "Jupiter" in C major, K. 551 (1788):
1. Allegro vivace, 4/4
2. Andante cantabile, 3/4 in F major
3. Menuetto: Allegretto - Trio, 3/4
4. Molto allegro, 2/2

The Chamber Orchestra of Europe
Conductor - Nicolaus Harnoncourt
Grosser Musikvereinsaal Wien*

I really like this symphony, and this production is stunning! It is ammusing to see Harnoncourts mild authority.

Beautiful sound, and entertaining filming.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*"Tzigane" de Ravel interprété par Patricia Kopatchinskaja (violon) avec Jean Jacques Kantorow dirigeant le Sinfonia Varsovia à la Folle Journée de Nantes 2013*

Amazing!


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Truls Mørk in Dvorák's Cello Concerto in B minor, Op. 104, B. 191:*
1 Allegro
2 Adagio, ma non troppo
3 Finale: Allegro moderato -- Andante -- Allegro vivo
Oslo Konserthus, 26.01.11.

My beloved fellow norwegian with a fantastic performance of this masterfull work, in a brilliant tv-production.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Mahler: Pianokwartet in a kl.t. arr. Alfred Schnittke*

Inon Barnatan, piano
Boris Brovtsyn, viool
Amihai Grosz, altviool
Boris Andrianov, cello

29 december 2010, Internationaal Kamermuziekfestival Utrecht, Vredenburg

Wow! This quartet is magic! First time I listen to it and was very posetivly surprised. Fresh, lyric and melodic, beutifully performd here by the *I dont know* quartet. Fantastic nerve, and the sound is quite good.


----------

